# Hello from North Florida :)



## eponavet

Hi - I joined the forums a while back and got side tracked and pulled in too many different directions. Things have settled now and I'm happy to say that things are finally coming together in a way that will make full time homesteading a reality for me and my partner! :sing:

We live on 10 acres in North Florida - I've been on the property for almost 13 years but until recently, I was working sooooooo much, I never fully cultivated the life I wanted out here.

I am a veterinarian and my mission has always been to help the community and animals in need. To that end, I worked 2 jobs - high volume spay/neuter surgery for several shelters as well as a farm call practice. I made the decision to stop the surgery portion of my career for the specific reason of wanting to build a cabin on our land and be able to live the life that makes me happiest - a rural life immersed in the culture, community and the land.

Currently, we are contemplating opening our farm up for a more communal homestead - I may explore that discussion on the forums, but mostly, I have returned because surrounding myself with like minded people inspires me, motivates me and fulfills me. 

I'm glad to be back - looking forward to catching up!


~ Beth


----------



## Snowfan

Welcome. I like the picture but I think the cat senses my fear of snakes and gators and such. Make him quit staring at me. Good kitty? Kitty want to come to Minnesota and play in the snow?


----------



## joevdenne

Hello,
Congrats on your transition to an enjoyable lifestyle. It's great that you will now be able to make use of your land. Is it ok if I am jealous..ha ha? I currently live in Orlando and often think about moving to north florida..buy some acreage and have a few animals...hmmm.


----------



## sisterpine

Welcome and what a pretty photo, I love seeing things hanging on the line. I must admit that I totally forgot God made a north Florida? Must be my old age I always think of Florida as being all south like none of the streets would say north? Talk about a brain jamb. I sincerely hope you are able to step into the dream life you have been wanting. Blessings, sis


----------



## pattycake

Welcome!


----------



## gilpnh1

Welcome!!
Jacksonville will always have a big spot in my heart. Best friend lives there, hoping to get back soon


----------



## Kasota

Welcome! Sounds like you have a very full plate! Congrats on the lifestyle change!

Snowfan, you made me chuckle. One of my friends is fostering a litter of kittens. They are old enough that she let them out in her fenced "cat yard" to play in the snow. It was utterly hilarious!


----------

